# The Notorious versus The Diamond - McGregor vs. Poirier



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Big UFC MMA fight tonight from Las Vegas.

I want McGregor to win because the sport needs his persona.

And I'm part Irish, and so is my bride, so there's that.

Should be interesting to see how it turns out….

Realistically I think the UFC needs McGregor to win this one.

And it is in Vegas, so….

The Cajun kid might pull it off, but I think the "game" can be fixed.

I also want to see Carlos Condit fight again.

Any UFC or MMA fans here? Who are you picking? :fight:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I didn't watch the fight last night, but in my opinion his persona only worked when he was winning. You can't talk like this after losing two in a row (in the first and second rounds, no less) to Poirier - and 3 of your last 4 fights. He was good for the sport, but he should probably stick to selling his whiskey while he still has some public favor.

https://youtu.be/hgmci4EXS-A


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@Ware I definitely agree. His swagger and bravado was entertaining, but like the old saying goes about talking the talk and then walking the walk....

I didn't see the fight either - not going to pay the ridiculous pay-per-view prices. I did see the pictures of his leg being broken - grisly - reminded me of Joe Theismann's broken leg from Lawrence Taylor, back in the day in the NFL. MMA/UFC is a brutal sport, vicious even; McGregor is a very tough man to withstand that pain, I will give him that much.

I saw a news report that he was the #1 paid athlete in 2020 - he made $180 million last year. Most of it came from selling some of the Proper #12 whiskey business, but he definitely is making bank....

If I was him, I would be done and living a nice life; but guys like him crave the action, so he'll be back.

Poirier just made $34,000 for the first fight, reportedly made close to seven figures this fight.

I think it sets the stage for a rematch, for sure. I would like them to decide the winner in the arena.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@FlowRider I have since watched the highlights from the fight, and his injury was more of a fluke deal than I initially thought - so I agree there will probably be a rematch in the future.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jake Paul vs McGregor. I thought the chain he gave to Poirier was pretty funny. Sleepy McGregor :lol:


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

For his last fight, Connor was respectful and i thought he had matured. Obviously not. His personal attacks on Poirier and his family are a huge turn off. I didnt watch.


----------

